# Homemade Creations >  Stainless spider (angry one)

## Tuomas

Made this spider from a steel bar.

Started shaping with angle grinder using flapdisk.


Continued with angle grinder and dremel using tungsten carbide cutters.



Finally shaped with dremel



Made the feets and Web from welding rods and tig wire. 



Sanded and polished it..

----------

lazarus (Jul 7, 2016),

Paul Jones (Aug 25, 2017),

ToolMakerRob (Jun 29, 2016)

----------


## ToolMakerRob

Amazing Art! Well done!

----------


## Tuomas

> Amazing Art! Well done!



Thanks mate! Sometimes i just need to make something "useless"

----------


## ToolMakerRob

Lol. Useless maybe... but absolutely brilliant m8, I on the other hand can make anything useful, to within microns, but I cannot make anything like this... i've tried my hand many times... just for giggles... lucky for me my family loves me, and knows how to let me down easy...

----------


## Tuomas

> Lol. Useless maybe... but absolutely brilliant m8, I on the other hand can make anything useful, to within microns, but I cannot make anything like this... i've tried my hand many times... just for giggles... lucky for me my family loves me, and knows how to let me down easy...



Im a little opposite from that. I usually just start to make something usefull, but somepoint i figure that "this is allmost like..." then i change my mind. 😊

I started this one to be a simple cable holder..



But somehow it came out in this shape..



Luckily my wife understands me, even when i start to make firewoods and end to be making spoons, or something totally opposite what i supposed to do. 😊

----------

ToolMakerRob (Jun 30, 2016)

----------


## lazarus

I wouldn't say it was useless. If you tacked it to a Harley gas tank it might get you a job at OCC choppers. Beautiful work.

Ben

----------


## Tuomas

Thanks Ben. That would be great... i just don't know anything from Harleys. ☺

----------


## jotasierra

Hola Tuomas, fue un placer conocer tu trabajo, excelente mucho detalle, buen gusto y nada inutil, inutil aquel que no hace nada, felicitaciones y hasta pronto.

----------


## Tuomas

> Hola Tuomas, fue un placer conocer tu trabajo, excelente mucho detalle, buen gusto y nada inutil, inutil aquel que no hace nada, felicitaciones y hasta pronto.



Cracias amigo.

----------

